# worlds largest non typical deer



## bmxfire37

with deer gun season starting in a week iwent on the ODNR website...look at this beauty....

http://www.ohiodnr.com/tabid/18276/Entr ... fault.aspx

world record i see


----------



## iwantabuggy

I usually like non-typicals, but that looks like crap, IMO.


----------



## goosetalk

Largest taken by a hunter, but still about 20 points short of the recognized world record.....the Missouri Monarch....found near the confluence of the Missouri and Mississippi Rivers


----------



## johnsona

Correct, it's the largest ever taken by a hunter. I'll agree with iwantabuggy, I like the look of many non-typicals, but the Beatty buck just doesn't really do it for me.

If you want to go one step futher and include sheds from wild deer, take a look at the Minnesota Monarch.

http://www.northamericanwhitetail.com/trophybucks/naw_aa901minnesotamonarch/



> given what appears to be a rather conservative inside spread of 23 3/8 inches, these sheds would have a huge net score of 334 0/8 points.


1/8 inch larger than the Missouri Monarch, with a "conservative" estimated inside spread. Amazing.

There have been larger deer bred in captivity on game farms, but as far as wild bucks go, these three, as well as the "Hole in the Horn" buck, are the cream of the crop.


----------



## 308

BIG DEER


----------



## dc240nt

This is the largest wild whitetail deer ever recorded. The "Minnesota Monarch", found near Ely, MN in 1992, scoring 334 1/8 net, 349 gross. World record non typical sheds. Right antler alone scores over 180 inches!
Edited to add: The mount in the picture on the NorthAmerican Whitetail website, is the same mount in the pictures posted below. It hangs in my house. I get to look at it every day  !!!

















[/img]


----------



## HUNTNFISHND

dc240nt,

I remember when those sheds were first found. Was a pretty big deal, did you get invaded by hunters from all over looking for that deer? Whatever happened to that deer? Was it ever killed by a hunter? Wolves? Anyone ever find the head?

Just curious.


----------



## dc240nt

Yea, he did cause quit a stir when found. Old timer had him wintering in his yard for a few years. Found three years of sheds from him, this being the largest. Also took a ton of live photo's of him, which I also have. The deer was supposedly killed by a woman in 1995. Parked on the old guys property line and shot it on his property. Her and her boyfriend made a very hasty recovery and skid back to his car with the deer. The old man seen them throw the deer in the trunk and drive off. The deer was kept quiet for several years and was finally scored in a very hush hush environment. Scored 228 or maybe 223 not sure. Nobody has been able to claim it was the same deer as the rack and the sheds have never been put together side by side. However, the deer, as seen in live pics had a very red coat and a brilliant white bib. The field photo of the girls deer has these same characteristics. I'm saying it was the same deer. Its a shame, because the deer was shot illegally on posted land.


----------



## huntingdude16

Truly legendary deer.


----------



## bigolebuck

I was pretty ecited when those sheds were found as I hunt right along the Manitoba/Minnesota border and was really hoping to get a glimpse of him at hunting season.
Too bad about him being poached.
Great pictures and thanx alot for sharing them and the storie.

Cheers from here :beer:


----------

